# Fish



## burch76 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello all, well I am finally ready to add some fish to my tank and I was wondering how many fish i should add at first? I have a 55 gallom tank wothj some live rock and i will be adding corals in a few months.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

well it all depends, what do you want and what do you like.


----------



## burch76 (Feb 12, 2007)

well i would liek a blue tang and a couple of clown fish and maybe something else not sure what yet.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

well the clown you can do as long as they are the ocellaris ones. your tank is to small for a blue tang. they should be in atleast 70 gallons.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Have you looked at a goby?


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

similar to gobies by the looks of them, have you looked into blennies?


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

do you have any shrimp yet?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

And if you plan on corals, you will have to watch which fish you want. As some will eat or pick at corals.


----------

